# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern" - new frogs

## John Clare

Hi all,

I purchased 4 of these beauties before Christmas, but was only able to take delivery about a week ago (thanks to a very understanding seller).  They're from the "Southern" race of _Ranitomeya variabilis_, still classified in some places like AmphibiaWeb as _Dendrobates variabilis_.  The English name for this species is Zimmerman's Poison Frog.  This race is not from the Cainarachi valley in Peru, but further south.  Until a few years ago, the "Highland" race, sometimes referred to as "Northern", was the only representative of this species in captivity.  Here's a photo of the "Highland" race:



The "Highland" variabilis are the frogs "imitated" by the Cainarachi Valley race of _R. imitator_.  Here's one of those mimics:



_R. variabilis_ rarely reaches the size of say, _R. imitator_, and it has markedly different behavior because it is in fact a member of the _R. ventrimaculata_ clade.  The ventrimaculata group of species make great group frogs, unlike their _R. imitator_ cousins and the other members of the imitator group, such as _R. flavovittata_.  They will even breed communally and they lay larger clutches of eggs than imitator.  Unfortunately, they do not care for their tadpoles in the same way as imitator.  Instead, they rely on larger pools of water to be the main source of food for their tadpoles, rather than caring for each one diligently.

Here are some photos of my "Southern" variabilis, all are about 10 months out of the water:









They are a very pretty frog, and they seem to be as bold as any _R. imitator_ race that I've kept, if not more so.  The "Highland" race, in my limited experience and talking with friends, is a more timid frog, and distinctly smaller than "Southern" variabilis.

I keep my 4 _R. variabilis_ in a 10 gallon (US) vertical terrarium (40 Liters).  That's a little small for 4 frogs but this species is good in groups and I want to see how they do in these conditions.  I may move them into a 20 gallon vertical terrarium (80 Liters) if they don't appear to be flourishing in a few months.  More on the terrarium after the photo: 



I often don't grow in terrariums after setting them up, as is the case here. The center and top left bromeliad will grow substantially, as will the background plants and those at the substrate level.  The bromeliad at the top left is a young Neoregelia "Ritzy Red". The bromeliad in the center is Neoregelia "Donger". The bromeliad on the lower right is Neoregelia "Andy Ann". Only the Donger has been kept in bright light before being put in this terrarium, hence why the other two are mostly green at the moment.

The remaining plants include _Syngonium rayii_ (on the ground to the left), Strawberry _Begonia_ (at the back on the substrate), and what I think is a _Cissus_ (the arrow shaped plant on the background).  I'm not sure of the IDs of the other plants.

I will keep you up to date on how the frogs do.  Hopefully they will be breeding in no time.

----------


## bshmerlie

Very nice. I definately like the blue on the Southern's more. It's much more vibrant.  Now, at 10 months are they ready to breed?  Four does seem a little tight for four frogs...even small ones.  Although, I've got three baby vents in a small Exo Terra which is 11 gallons and they seem to be okay. But, one hides in the leaf litter mostly so I don't know if he counts. :Big Grin:  Anyway,  let us know how they do for you and show us some pics when they lay eggs.

----------


## rcteem

Where are the photos?




> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased 4 of these beauties before Christmas, but was only able to take delivery about a week ago (thanks to a very understanding seller).  They're from the "Southern" race of _Ranitomeya variabilis_, still classified in some places like AmphibiaWeb as _Dendrobates variabilis_.  The English name for this species is Zimmerman's Poison Frog.  This race is not from the Cainarachi valley in Peru, but further south.  Until a few years ago, the "Highland" race, sometimes referred to as "Northern", was the only representative of this species in captivity.  Here's a photo of the "Highland" race:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Highland" variabilis are the frogs "imitated" by the Cainarachi Valley race of _R. imitator_.  Here's one of those mimics:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## John Clare

It's an artifact of the forum upgrade I'm afraid.  I've fixed it.

----------


## Kevin

Great looking frogs! I would be interested in some froglets if you choose to sell them that is (when they breed obviously). 

Also if you luck out and get two pairs and want to get rid of one i would definitely be interested! =)

Cant wait for an update.. tank looks great

-Kevin

----------


## John Clare

As it turned out, they were 4 females  :Frown: .  I just traded and got a male and these have now bred for me.  You can read more here: http://www.frogforum.net/breeding-eg...-new-post.html

----------

